# Are you reading as hard as you are buying accessories?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm just having a ball with my Kindle.....ordering the cover, the skin, the bag, and thinking about all the other covers, skins, and bags,  I can get for it, lol!!  But even with all that, I'm really getting the good out of my Kindle and am reading the heck out of it!!  I  have already read many free classics on it and have so many more on my Kindle ready to read that it could last years with what I already have and that's just the free ones!!   

Anyway, I'm sure you all are reading alot too, or else what would be the point, right?  Just wondering if you all were reading as hard as you are buying accessories.  I take great pride in my Kindle, and love to dress it up, love to read the pretty thing.  I really don't think anyone else understands though (except for here) and they probably think I'm goofy.  That's ok....I'm happy!

How about you?


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Fun thread!

Sadly, I am not getting nearly enough kindle time in. I am one of those who have my k all decked out, with two custom skins on stand by for Spring/Summer but with a baby in the house who happens to co-sleep, (not something I intended on at all) I just don't get to play with mine nearly as much as I'd like. =(

I am currently reading "The Baby Sleep Book" by Dr. Sears if that tells you anything?! (planning ahead so I can curl up with my K after putting my baby in her own crib....someday!) *sighs* Of course it doesn't help with my K looking so tempting with the little beaded charm dangling from it's Oberon bungee, baby wants to get her little hands on it badly. lol I lovingly tell her, "I don't care how cute you are.....you cannot have the kindle!" ;-)

Anyways, I read whenever I can for now.....but not as much as I'd like to!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

A lot of us have been accused of being goofy over our Ks.  
In the beginning I spent a lot of time looking for and acquiring accessories.  Some needed; some not.
I still look at accessories, and I have a couple on my wish list, but nothing I'm obsessing over. 
My goal for 2010 is to go back and read the books I bought months ago and try to get my TBR list under control.  
So I'm reading more now than I did in the beginning.
Of course, spending time on KB takes away a lot of my reading time.
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I've had my Kindle for about a week, so I'm still going crazy over accessorizing....and reading the KB's!!  I've managed to get some reading done too though.....This is so much fun!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just use my Kindle.  I did name it.  My kindle is skinless and probably will remain that way and has one JAVOedge flip case that protects it.    Until the case wears out I will just stick with this way of dressing my baby.    I don't have a light yet, so far I haven't needed one.  So I may never get one.  If I need to read in the night I come out to the comfy couch and snuggle up with a desk lamp.  Hmmm.  I guess I am one of the odd balls with no skins and only one case. 

Oh well I would rather spend my money on BOOKS!    Books rule!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm reading  

I only got my Kindle on Thursday. I have ordered a case (which I'm waiting for) but that's all. I'm really enjoying reading lots and lots


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Rie142 said:


> My kindle is skinless and probably will remain that way


That is just what you think now, until you find the skin to die for, that your baby HAS to have!  What is your kindle's name?


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> I don't have a light yet, so far I haven't needed one. So I may never get one. If I need to read in the night I come out to the comfy couch and snuggle up with a desk lamp.


Wait until you find yourself in a dimly lit situation. I carry my (well dressed) K everywhere with me. I pull it out of my purse and read in the car at night if I'm waiting for someone. Always in restaurants if I am alone, or if hubby's gone to the restroom.  Lots of situations. I have a small reading light that I carry with me, and a larger one at home. What if there's a power failure? Horrors!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 1 skin and 2 cases. One case I got when I got the K2, mainly for instant protection. Then I researched some cases, and found one I like. I haven't looked at any more, because I really like the one I got (it can stand up or be used book style). I also got a light...mainly for reading in bed, and I like the one I have. I did buy a skin, and I like the one I have. It isn't distracting to me, and glitzes up the white plastic a bit. I bought a bag, but I really don't know why...I doubt I use it other than for travel, so I can put the charger and light in it.

Other than the M-Edge waterproof case (when it comes out), I doubt I buy any more accessories. I have all I need and want.

I have spent a lot more time reading than shopping for accessories!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

This past week, I have definitely spent too much time obsessing about accessories and not enough time reading--learning how to use Photoshop to design a custom skin took up a lot of my free time.  But it was fun, and now that DecalGirl has my order and is making my request, I hope I can relax and get back to reading!  My BB bag in custom fabric should be here on Friday, and I'm enjoying having both an Oberon (which I initially did not think I wanted, but absolutely love) and my Octo Vintage case.  Probably won't buy another case until summer, when I think I'll invest in a waterproof case for the beach.  Of course, if Oberon agrees to make the Seaside in Taupe for the K2, I might be in trouble again


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I bought my first kindle in 2008, it was all reading, and I didn't know about kindleboards.  It was only after I joined kindleboards in April, 2009, that I started accessorizing and buying Oberon covers.  I had an M-Edge and the original cover that came with the K1.

I'm all settled down again.  Bought my K2 in October and had to deck it out, but now it's all about reading.  (Also bought the KDX in August.)


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The first month or so I did more accessory looking, KB browsing, and accessory ordering than actual reading- end result: 1 decalgirl skin, 2 Oberons, and a synthetic leather cover I used briefly while waiting for the Oberon backup to thin out. 

Lately though my accessory desire/obsession has calmed down and I'm reading more......though with school starting back up, homework and studying have gotten in the way


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

Life is so busy, but I try to read every chance I get.....of course if I was not on this board, and checking out all new accessories, I could probably read more!  Just kidding....it is fun.  But I did recently buy a Medge Icon cover, an Oberon cover and a new skin!  AND a new light, the Kandle.  It is so addictive, but I should be happy and fixed up now!!!  I like the Icon with the eilluminator light for travel, and the oberon and kandle for home.    Thanks to everyone for making such nice accessories for our Kindles!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a cover and a skin for my Kindle.  I will probably buy a waterproof case before summer vacation, but that is it as far as accessories go for me.  I do enjoy seeing and appreciating all the great things others are doing wit custom skins, etc.  It is like window shopping.  Right now I would say that my free time is equally divided between the Kindle boards and actually reading on my Kindle.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a couple skins and a cover and light, thats about all really


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> That is just what you think now, until you find the skin to die for, that your baby HAS to have!  What is your kindle's name?


My Kindle's name is Maxie. Short of Maxine like the Hallmark cards Maxine. I doubt I will get a skin. My Maxie is covered up with my flip cover. Only the keys show and the screen. Everything else is covered with the cover. No sense in buying a skin that won't show. LOL

LOL Believe me I browse all the skins all the time. I love looking at them.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Silver said:


> Wait until you find yourself in a dimly lit situation. I carry my (well dressed) K everywhere with me. I pull it out of my purse and read in the car at night if I'm waiting for someone. Always in restaurants if I am alone, or if hubby's gone to the restroom.  Lots of situations. I have a small reading light that I carry with me, and a larger one at home. What if there's a power failure? Horrors!


Hmmm That is true. I haven't had the time to read in other places. Also if I fly I would have to get a light. I guess I just haven't decided which one to get. LOL on power failure. If there is one here which we get frequently, I will just go out and turn on the generator.  I lived without power to many times before. We love our generator.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I really had a good laugh when I read this title; 
I came home last night after going to the Vera Bradley store & purchasing the mini laptop bag in "Symphony in Hue" for my Kindle,
after having spent all day on the Vera site, trying to decide which bag to get,
also after spending hours browsing around various sites looking for artwork for my next custom Kindle skin;
read your post and realized I hadn't had any time to read yesterday!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Sometimes I am so tired that I know if I start reading I will just fall asleep. At those times, I come to kindleboards, and shop for accessories   Also, anytime I have a headache I don't read. Which I guess the computer screen isn't much help either. Though, the headache usually goes with the tiredness.


----------



## KozysMom (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great thread - thought I would revive it!  Got my Kindle for Christmas. I haven't started reading yet because I've been shopping for it and become addicted to these boards!  I want to get it protected before I start using it too much.  It is all set up and ready to go though.  I have ordered a custom skin and will be ordering my Oberon cover in the next day or two.  Haven't decided on a light yet.  Will see if the need arises.  

Do people really name their Kindles?  LOL


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

KozysMom said:


> Do people really name their Kindles? LOL


Indeed, we do. 

Mine's name is Henry. 

Welcome to the addiction. You're just getting started. I thought the Kindle would save me money...and it does on individual books. I have about 700 books I've gotten since June and I've paid more than $3.00 for like maybe 10-15 of them. But, uh, I buy and read about 10 times more books than I did before. So in the long run, its costing me more. Heh.


----------



## faithxmarie (Dec 31, 2010)

I love accessory shopping, but all I've bought so far is one case.  I would love to deck it out and buy the works for it, but as I am a college student about to being a new semester, my money is either for books or accessories, but not both!  Sadly, there's just not enough money to go around.  Accessories are on hold, possibly until next Christmas, but at least I'm able to use my Kindle and buy new books for it! =)


----------

